# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Schelle scherpe pieptoon van kattenverjager

## vragen

[img]http://0308783450.nl/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/screen-capture4.png/[img]

Een kattenverjager dat 140 decibel doet afgeven. Een bereik van 200m2. Het geluid is dringt tot het bot tot je door en is dan ook een ziekmakend geluid. 140dB is vergelijkbaar met een opstijgend vliegtuig! Je hebt daarnaast gelijk een gehoorbeschadiging opgelopen. Niet iedereen kan het geluid horen. Naarmate je ouder wordt hoor je steeds minder hoge tonen dit wordt ook presbyacusis genoemd.

Zijn er mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben?

Meldpunt Hoge Tonen [email protected]
www.facebook.com/mosquito.weg
http://mosquito.forum2go.nl
SP petitie www.mosquitoweg.nl

Ultrasoon honden en kattenverjager

Kenmerken:
- Bereik van 200m².
- 16-23kHz - 140dB.
- Afmeting 135x70mm. 
- Spatwaterdicht.
- Werkt ook tegen herten en knaagdieren.
- Dier- en milieuvriendelijk.

Geleverd inclusief netstroomadapter.

EAN-code: 4250019105036

Uitspraak Reclame Code Commissie dat het misleidend is dat het geluid niet hoorbaar is en om ultrasoon geluid zou gaan:

http://www.reclamecode.nl/webuitspra...=119582&acCode

Graag hoor ik van jouw/u.

----------


## vragen

De website van het forum is gewijzigd. Het nieuwe forum is: http://www.pieptonen.nl

----------

